# Britney Spears' new maltese!



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

Anybody else see this picture of Britney with her new maltese puppy? I wonder where she got the puppy from...Cute puppy...hope she treats him/her right!! <a href="http://popsugar.com/gallery/190096/?page=0,10,0&show=large" target="_blank">
</a>
http://popsugar.com/gallery/190096/?page=0,13,0&show=large


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Adorable puppy!!! :wub: I hope she does take care of it, but with her current record, it does not look so good for the puppy.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Awww what a cute puppy!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

All I can say is...JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

> All I can say is...JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL [/B]


Amen


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

My daughter saw the video of her buying the puppy - saying I want the white one .. the white one ... dummy doesn't even know the breeds name ... I wish she'd take care of her kids before she buys another dog .. I didn't see the video but I will try to find it .

she's also toting a nice Herme's bag too !!!

Too many dollars not enough cents (sense)


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

rayer: for that pup and her skin kids and for her. I know, that's a lotta prayin!

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484064
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A double Amen on that. I have been avoiding this thread.


Just in case anyone is wandering what we are talking about here is a link to the video.


Jesus Take The Wheel Video


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ugggg! She needs to get a life not a puppy.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i am a BS fan lol... her songs ( not recent through) and i saw those pics before but i dont know what happened to that maltese


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> All I can say is...JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL [/B]



Amen!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I cant believe that Britney Spears is classy enough for Hermes....

Lets just hope that all of her assitants and other workers take care of this poor pup because I really doubt she will. The puppy is very very cute though :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

According to the article, this is a NEW Maltese puppy. She bought her other Maltese, Lacey, in 2005. This picture was taken 12/7/07. What happened to her Malt? Her Yorkie? Her Chihuahuah? (How the heck do you spell THAT!???)

Cyndi


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> According to the article, this is a NEW Maltese puppy. She bought her other Maltese, Lacey, in 2005. This picture was taken 12/7/07. What happened to her Malt? Her Yorkie? Her Chihuahuah? (How the heck do you spell THAT!???)
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


Yes, I would also like to know what happened to the other puppIES! More money than sense........


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484067
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never heard that song it made me cry :smcry: I hope she gets her life right. I just don't know why she thought a puppy would heal it. Poor girl.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484084
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A double Amen on that. I have been avoiding this thread.


Just in case anyone is wandering what we are talking about here is a link to the video.


Jesus Take The Wheel Video
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have never heard that song it made me cry :smcry: I hope she gets her life right. I just don't know why she thought a puppy would heal it. Poor girl.
[/B][/QUOTE]

You must not be from Tennessee, Matilda's Mommy!  

Cyndi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> My daughter saw the video of her buying the puppy - saying I want the white one .. the white one ... dummy doesn't even know the breeds name ... I wish she'd take care of her kids before she buys another dog .. I didn't see the video but I will try to find it .
> 
> she's also toting a nice Herme's bag too !!!
> 
> Too many dollars not enough cents (sense)[/B]


It's "funny" because here we're disgusted because she has a Malt. On the Hermès board I post on, they are disgusted to see her with a Kelly. SO, since I am a Maltese aficionado and a Kelly aficionado, I'm doubly disgusted!!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

She can't be trusted with taking care of her two skin kids, why in the world would she bring home something else she can't take care of!

Amen on the Jesus take the wheel! I really pray she get's professional help before she kills herself.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a cute puppy! I'm sad to see Britney with it.  I forgot about her Malt Laci that was on the cover of People with her and Kevin when they got engaged. I wonder what happened to her!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484071
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I am a bit lost what is the Hermes board? And who is Kelly? 

Thank you for answering my silly questions!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> All I can say is...JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL [/B]


 :biggrin: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> She can't be trusted with taking care of her two skin kids, why in the world would she bring home something else she can't take care of!
> 
> Amen on the Jesus take the wheel! I really pray she get's professional help before she kills herself.[/B]


 :brownbag: this will show you all what a horrible, horrible, horrrrrrrible person i am... but i chose britney for my top 3 picks in the "celebrity death pool" that a few of my friends have had going for years. i feel rather unfortunately confident she won't make it to 30. which is sad and horrible, but is it reeeeaaaaalllllly that UNrealistic at the rate she's spiralling out of control? :brownbag: 

okay. i said it. now you all know it. i'm a horrible person. i dont WISH death on any of these people, i'm just sayin...they're driving their own bus to hades, and clearly much quicker than the rest of any of us.... 


bad ann marie.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thats a really cute puppy. I hope she takes care of it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go Becky. http://createursdeluxe.com/bags.asp 

And Sher, that is hilarious the Hermes forum is disgusted, as well. I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I am a bit lost what is the Hermes board? And who is Kelly? 

Thank you for answering my silly questions!!! :wub: :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here ya go Becky. http://createursdeluxe.com/bags.asp 

And Sher, that is hilarious the Hermes forum is disgusted, as well. I love it. :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you Deb. Now I know why I did not know what it meant. :shocked: I paid about $250 for my Stone Mountian Bag a couple of years ago and it is still going strong. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I am a bit lost what is the Hermes board? And who is Kelly? 

Thank you for answering my silly questions!!! :wub: :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here ya go Becky. http://createursdeluxe.com/bags.asp 

And Sher, that is hilarious the Hermes forum is disgusted, as well. I love it. :thumbsup: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:new_shocked: It about killed me to pay $100 for my Fossil bag (which I love by the way).


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Can't believe she has another puppy :smmadder: :smmadder: - it is disgusting how these celebrities carry around tiny little puppies like purses - they don't care at all about their wellbeing only that they are cute. Poor little things :smcry: :smcry: 

That's the thing that annoys me the most - celebrities that go "oh this is my new teacup mutt-a-poo" (after having bought the poor thing from a pet store or online front of a puppy mill) and suddenly thousands of people decide they must have a teacup -poo dog because so and so has one and they race off to the pet store :smmadder: :smpullhair: or worse another online puppy mill front that claims a celebrity bought their puppy from them! and the cycle of puppy mills continues along with hundreds of dogs ending up in shelters :smpullhair:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I am a bit lost what is the Hermes board? And who is Kelly? 

Thank you for answering my silly questions!!! :wub: :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here ya go Becky. http://createursdeluxe.com/bags.asp 

And Sher, that is hilarious the Hermes forum is disgusted, as well. I love it. :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Now the Hermès board is saying that the bag is a fake. They don't see the Hermès stamp on the bag which would be in the area between the two white arrows I've "drawn" on the picture. I don't see the stamping either. It wouldn't surprise me at all if it were a fake. It makes more sense that it is a fake than real! 

[attachment=30936:britney_spears_.jpg] 

Poor Brit. She is just so pitiful. I actually feel sorry for her.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> [attachment=30936:britney_spears_.jpg]
> 
> Poor Brit. She is just so pitiful. I actually feel sorry for her.[/B]


I feel sorry for that adorable pup. I feel a tiny bit for Brit .... but, she has every opportunity to help herself, yet I feel she just ignores all of that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484487
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she has some mental issues and just isn't in the right mind to accept help. It is such a shame to see a person in the condition she is in .... such bad judgement. But I guess she wanted something to love since her boys aren't with her so she got the puppy. I just hope the puppy is safe and well taken care of.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

shesshhhhh Like this damaged goods person needs to be responsible for another life--- I did check out the "Jesus, take the Wheel" video and it's awesome!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> My daughter saw the video of her buying the puppy - saying I want the white one .. the white one ... dummy doesn't even know the breeds name ...
> 
> Too many dollars not enough cents (sense)[/B]



She wanted the "white one" - so she got him/her at a pet shop? Really? 

Where do all these pups go when she's tired of them? And does Paris Hilton have a lot of dogs now? She seems to get a new one every once in a while...

Poor pups.

Your're right, Lina - the girl does have too much $ for her own good and not enough sense. I hope she wakes up soon and gets the help she needs before it's too late.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484145
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very good question... we never see the ADULT dogs... only the puppies... she must treat them like hand bags... when they are not puppies anymore (or too old).. she throws them to the side. I remember that her other dogs when they were puppies were going to the bathroom everywhere in the house one article said. 

This girl like everyone else has said... needs to get her OWN self together before ever being able to take care of any other living soul.

Where's PETA when you need them?!? :huh:


----------

